# Basic Mech



## 2 Angry Wolves (15/9/14)

Holy crap this is the most basic Mech ever.
LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/9/14)

Lol, that's too hi-tech, try this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (15/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Lol, that's too hi-tech, try this


 
I'd like to see the lines on your hands after firing that  How many ohms is it?


----------



## huffnpuff (15/9/14)

Don't know, got it from pintrest recently. Should work like a bomb, literally. I reckon that be the quickest "build" to a dead short. FssssssBOOM!


----------



## huffnpuff (15/9/14)

I think this is the kind of build that w@nk@ in UK would try, you the one who like to brag about venting his mods


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (15/9/14)

Ship i also got it from the net as i wint EVER try that! Lol


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

lol....those guys are crazeeeeee!


----------

